# Field Binos



## blademan (May 8, 2005)

Time for new set of binoculars, what is everyone using. Looking for something decent in a mid range price.


----------



## ConnorC247 (Oct 23, 2021)

Leupold Bx-2 10x52. I also do 3d. Now if you only do field maybe check out some 12x’s or a spotting scope but the glass on those is super clear for the price


----------



## retiredhunter02 (Dec 15, 2014)

I've always been a fan of the 10 power binoculars. My brothers are using the Zeiss conquest and they seem to be pretty good. Last year I purchased a the Swarovski SLC and am very happy with them. There are so many variables in glass that it's hard to predict what you may like. What's mid range price to you, are you going to set and glass for extended period of time, what your eyes may like, do you want range finding capability, how much you are going to use them((a day or two per year or numerous days a year). Good luck, lots of great glass out there.


----------



## archeryfanatic1 (Dec 13, 2017)

I use Nikon 7266 action 10 X 40 Binoculars, very reasonably priced, kind of bulky, bought in 2010 and still full fill my needs of longer range archery and walking the property to check out wildlife. My other over 30 year old pair, Pentax SMC 8 x 30 are less bulky and wear well under my camo jacket when hunting with very clear vision cost just under $200 back then. Optics can be a lifetime investment and also a personal choice, depending on price and quality.


----------



## Hikari (May 15, 2021)

I use 10X25 reverse pro-prism binoculars--mine are made by Minolta, which don't make binos anymore. However, there are other manufacturers. They are small and light and fit nicely into my "quiver" pack. I also have the more common 10x42 roof prisms, but they are large and heavy to carry.


----------



## blademan (May 8, 2005)

Just to use for field archery a few days per year. Have a compact pair for bowhunting and a spotting scope for target archery. Something I can see my arrows at 60 meters for fita field.


----------



## Hikari (May 15, 2021)

This will give you an idea of what a reverse porro-prism binocular is and how compact they are. 

Nikon 10x25 Travelite VI Weather Resistant Porro Prism Binocular with 5.0 Degree Angle of View, Black

From what I have seen, most field archers use 10x42 roof prisms. But as I said, they are heavier and bulkier

Nikon 10x42 Monarch M7 Waterproof Roof Prism Binocular with 6.9 Degree Angle of View, Black

Porro-prism binoculars are less expensive to manufacture than roof prisms. That does not mean that a good porro-prism binocular gives inferior image. Given equal prism type, price is going to reflect quality. $200 roof prism binoculars will be compatible regardless of the brand. It is said that optics are compromises you look through. Yes, expensive binoculars are "better," but that does not mean you cannot see the same things with cheaper units. 

When I was looking for a pair for field archery, two things that were important for me were weight and size. I am going to have to carry them all day. My 10x42 roof prism are better than my inexpensive 10x25 reverse porros, but they are literally a pain in the neck. Also, if my porros get damage in the rain or by being dropped, I am not going to beat myself up over it. Personally, I find 10x the best compromise between magnification and hand shake--some will prefer 8x other will go higher.

Personally, I would really recommend going to a store to look though some pairs. Optics are funny things--it can be such a personal choice. Some people will not tolerate anything but the best, other find Coke bottles just fine.


----------



## blademan (May 8, 2005)

Thanks For the info. I feel a trip to the sporting goods store coming on.


----------



## WhattheFOC (Aug 5, 2021)

Swaro SLC 10x42

Buy once, cry once


----------



## xdr (Dec 22, 2019)

look at German Precision Optics (GPO)...their PAssion ED line is great for the sub $500 price point and the HD line is equal to the Zeiss or Nikon HG line at similar prices.


----------



## BATMANNYC (Oct 13, 2021)

A good quality 8x42 will be light, fit in your hand nicely and most importantly provide a clear image that will allow you to see your arrows at 60 yards. At 10 power you start introducing hand shake and over the years I have found the image in my 8.5 Swarovski El to be just as good for seeing my arrows shooting at 70 yards when compared to a comparable 10x42, (even the NL Pure). You don't have to go the alpha route and buy the most expensive pair, but as WhattheFOC says, buy once, cry once, and if you hold them in your hands and look through them, you won't be crying as much over the price.


----------



## skip189 (8 mo ago)

Upgraded my binos to the Maven C.1 12x42 last year and they are great. Not to expensive but clear and crisp colors. Had 8x42 before and for hunting Montana from plains to mountains I love the 12x42s. Lots of good options out there but that is what I settled on.


----------



## BATMANNYC (Oct 13, 2021)

skip189 said:


> Upgraded my binos to the Maven C.1 12x42 last year and they are great. Not to expensive but clear and crisp colors. Had 8x42 before and for hunting Montana from plains to mountains I love the 12x42s. Lots of good options out there but that is what I settled on.


I think the Maven C.1 series is understated as I tried the 10x42's and if the 12x42's are anywhere near, then it's definitely up there as a best buy that performs higher than it costs compared to other brands.


----------



## Bikeman CU (Nov 27, 2005)

I was using 10x42's. Went to 12x50's, much better, the extra weight isn't noticeable. Both were Vortex Viper HD brand. I use a Rick Young Outdoors chest harness arrangement, carries the weight better and easier to access.
Go to the store at dusk and try them in low light, better quality optics will be brighter and sharper. A good source of information for optic reviews is the bird watching sites.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

What do you really consider mid range as far as price? To some that’s $350 to some that’s $800 

What are you expecting/looking for in your bino? I shoot black vanes and smurf blue nocks for field. You can’t see them over 45yds will all mid range binos 

Right now I’m using Vortex Viper 12x50s. I’ve used 12s for almost 15 years though… that’s too much bino for some folks. But I do wish I hadn’t sent my old Vortex Vultures in for repair. They were stronger focus wise. I am thinking about getting a set of Maven 15Xs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blademan (May 8, 2005)

I was hoping not over$4-500. I have a spotting scope and a pair of compacts for bow hunting so these would only be for field and possibly the odd 3-d. only used a few times per year.


----------



## Mr. Ken (Aug 6, 2019)

I have the Vortex Diamondback in 12X50mm. The glass is good but way too much hand shake for me. I just picked up the Vortex Diamondback HD 10X42s. These 10X42s are very clear, lighter due to less weight, and less hand shake. I used them this past weekend at the Southern Sectional Field match at Percy Quinn state park in Mississippi. I had no trouble seeing arrows. I like them better than the 12X50s for offhand use. They were less than $300 dollars from Academy Sports.


----------



## Glad2BNico (Mar 22, 2021)

You can find a pair of used Vortex Viper 10x42 or 10x50 for a little more than $400, they're one tier nicer than the diamonbacks and backed by Vortex's fully transferable lifetime warranty. I just bought a pair of used 10X50s, noticed there was a white mark on an eye cup that didn't come off with a gentle wipe, so they had me send it in, replaced the retention ring that was messed up, adjusted the internals back to factory spec, got it back to me within a week and it was all covered by their warranty. Can't beat that service!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

blademan said:


> I was hoping not over$4-500. I have a spotting scope and a pair of compacts for bow hunting so these would only be for field and possibly the odd 3-d. only used a few times per year.


If your only using them a couple times a year then just use what you already have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

So I did a thing…. Pulled the trigger on a set of Mavens. No most people don’t have a system to run this much power or weight. But I do. 

These 15x56s are insane 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

